# It's here!



## MikeWi (May 2, 2013)

My Pm1236 arrived at 7:39am this morning.  I'd say they made their delivery window of 7:30 to 9:30am   Vitran made the delivery from a semi, so no local transporters to worry about.  The driver was very helpful and went out of his way to try and get the pallet set down somewhere near where we needed it (in spite of trees in the way).  Got it unpacked and hauled up onto the porch and into the house.  Now it's time to take a break!:beerdrinkers:

The next step is to turn it 90 degrees and slide sideways over a 6" drop to the stair landing, and then it's down hill all the way.  Pics are being taken, but I'll post them all at once.  It's been quite an adventure so far!


----------



## PurpLev (May 2, 2013)

nice!

congrats. it all came through... well not through the door yet, but as far as shipping goes


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

Good news -and good luck.


----------



## MikeWi (May 2, 2013)

Just to underscore our good fortune as opposed to what was forecast, it started pouring rain about 30 min. after I made that post. LOL  close one!


----------



## brasssmanget (May 2, 2013)

Glad it went well - good thing you don't live in Chippewa Falls or north up to Superior! (chuckle) 14+ inches of snow!??anic:


----------



## rdfoster (May 2, 2013)

Good for you Mike. I think ou will be pleased with this lathe. I sure am.

Bob


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 2, 2013)

Pics pics!  


Bernie


----------



## MikeWi (May 2, 2013)

Well here's what we have so far:
The driver had a bit of a squeeze getting behind the house:




 The crate had clearly been out in the rain at some point, the top plywood was delaminating, and tore like tissue paper, but everything inside was protected by plastic, so no worries.
We dragged the pallet from where the driver left it on the driveway over behind our porch/mini-deck and pried the lathe around with bars.



After pulling a couple rails off I hooked it up using a 20' tow strap and a winch from HF



I had to use the porch ramps to bridge between the pallet and the first set of ramps.



We tried soap first, but then we realized... Crisco!



because of my back, my wife did most of the cranking on the winch alternating between a cordless drill and using the crank it's self.  The drill was faster, but there were times when the crank was needed to overcome  extra hard spots like the top of the ramp.  I  used my considerable weight to keep the winch's platform from tilting forward instead of pulling the crate.
We tried using an air wrench too, but it ran out of air too quickly and the hammer actually forced the nut on the crankl shaft to strip, causing me to weld it back in place.

Up the second set of ramps and at the doorway.  Now we have to move the winch back to the stair landing and shorten the straps.



All the way into the house! now it has to be swung around 90 degrees, and  pushed sideways down to the landing.  This will be interesting, but I have a plan.  About 30 min. after this last picture heavy rain started up.  T-storms are forecast for the next two days, and rain the next two after that.  We dodged the bullet!



Tomorrow involves a mini-ramp and that wood platform at the left of the last picture.  And a couple jack stands...


----------



## GaryK (May 2, 2013)

I remember when mine looked that clean, barely! )

When you lift it on the stand you can lighted the load by removing the chuck and tailstock.

You should be making chips real soon!

Gary


----------



## slingshot (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations mike I;m glad it's working out for you. hew:




J.B


----------



## rdfoster (May 2, 2013)

How do you plan lifting it? I used an engine hoist. It worked great.

Bob


----------



## MikeWi (May 2, 2013)

GaryK said:


> I remember when mine looked that clean, barely! )
> 
> When you lift it on the stand you can lighted the load by removing the chuck and tailstock.
> 
> ...


Tailstock is already off, but I can't turn the locking cams on the chuck.  They wouldn't move with a reasonable amount of force, so I left it on for now.

 @rdfoster
I have an engine hoist as well.


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

Yes, this is the common problem.  Mine was the same way.  The lugs loosen with about 3/4 turn in the CCW direction.  Once they break free, you might need a few raps with a block of wood and hammer to loosen the backplate from the spindle taper.

Go at it when you've settled-down from the day's heavy activities...  It's yours now, you get to keep it and explore it for as long as you want.

Ray




MikeWi said:


> Tailstock is already off, but I can't turn the locking cams on the chuck.  They wouldn't move with a reasonable amount of force, so I left it on for now.
> 
> @rdfoster
> I have an engine hoist as well.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 2, 2013)

Good for you Mike!  And you've got a good woman too, who would help crank it in the door??  Fantastic! 

Thanks for the pics.  Helps the people after you when THEY don't know what to do.

I am a pretty experienced machine mover at this point, so I should start posting ideas. 
I am moving my new machine in tomorrow!  


Bernie


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

As for the stubborn chuck...  Please put a protective wooden board the ways under the chuck.  Your fingers and ways will love you for it.


----------



## MikeWi (May 2, 2013)

Ray C said:


> As for the stubborn chuck...  Please put a protective wooden board the ways under the chuck.  Your fingers and ways will love you for it.



Way ahead of you!  I read that tip before somewhere... Oh yeah! Here! Don't know what I'd do without you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 3, 2013)

Looks good, I like to see these pictures! Lots of work to get it in, but it will be worth it!


----------



## MikeWi (May 6, 2013)

*The saga is continued...*

As it turns out my wife had a dog show to attend this weekend (she breeds/shows chinese crested dogs) so I wasn't able to do more until today (btw she did very well at the show). 

 I was prepared to cut out the knee wall at the top of the basement stairs, but had a happy discovery.  The PO of the house did a lot of the improvements himself, and this back section of the house was added on by him.  He was thinking ahead I guess as this wall was built to be removed!






The plan was to add these  HF dollys to the bottom of the pallet.



To do that I bolted on an old chain leveler that I used to use for my bush hog and used a post puller to lift the skid onto some 4x4s and then onto the dollys.




The  winch is bolted to the floor this time (even remembered to leave room for the handle to swing), ramps were screwed to the stairs, and a platform was added to the landing to make it long enough to support the skid.  It was held up by two jack stands set to support it about an inch below level so that we would be able to raise it enough to remove the stands when the skid was in place.  In the first pic you can see that we also added a simple ramp to help the skid move down.  Unfortunately there wasn't room to make it as shallow as I would have liked.






The ends were removed from the skid to give us enough room and then it was  pushed over to the stair landing.




After attaching a safety cleat to the end of that new platform to make sure the skid didn't roll further than intended, and taking up all the slack, we started lowering the ramp.   My wife did this in stages using a 6'  steel digging bar to let down slowly.  This had some pucker factor, but the cleat wasn't even needed. At this point HF's dicey quality reared it's ugly head.  The leading pair of rollers snapped off of the back dolly while we were getting it onto the ramp.  The bolt used for the swivel failed.  These dollys are rated for 1000lb. each, and the lathe was somewhere around 800 lbs.  Once again I was able to use the cordless drill to pay out the line.






 Halfway down, the  last pair of wheels on the back dolly snapped off.  Nothing wrong with the 4 screws holding the mounting plate though, so now we have them digging into the ramps.  Now I have to feed some slack, go down and left up the back of the skid with a pry bar to let it down the ramp, and start over again.  Oil began leaking heavily from the spindle at this point.




My fearless assistant making her way back up the stairs after getting it all the way to the floor.  I am told I'm taking her out to dinner as a reward. LOL


----------



## GaryK (May 6, 2013)

Ah, the trials and tribulations of moving a lathe down stairs!

I'm glad that I've never had to do that yet. Never had a basement!

Good deal on the move! Looking forward to seeing the rest of the setup.

Gary


----------



## Ray C (May 6, 2013)

Good job, very good job!  Glad to see you do under such controlled circumstances.  

Ray


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2013)

Congrats Mike! I love seeing pics of those taking delivery & setting up their new or new to them machines! This one is one of my favorites now. Great job! The misses is probably saying to herself there "never again"!


----------



## Fairbanks (May 7, 2013)

God Bless your Sweet Wife!  She is definetly a keeper!!


----------



## MikeWi (May 7, 2013)

I reminded her of our plan to move the workshop to a new garage sometime, and that the lathe would have to be moved again.  She declared (correctly of course) that we will use a mover that time! LOL


----------

